
NSFW? - exolymph
https://medium.com/chris-messina/nsfw-af26990a9bbf
======
dondawest
This entire post is a humblebrag about how the author gets laid L M A O

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

~~~
dondawest
What is unsubstantive about this comment? It contains substance dude.

